# St. Joe's Bay Area...



## alexjaume

I'll be down in Mexico Beach the first week of August and I'm looking for a little info...

I'm trying to decide if it would be worth towing my Riverhawk B-60 down with me and doing a little fishing... It's about a 6 hour haul from Ga, so i don't want to trailer her down for nothing.

I've been looking at Google Earth and doing a little searching about St. Joe's Bay and also Wild Goose Lagoon around Crooked Island.

My first question is, can my little skiff handle the bay? All the pictures that I have seen look pretty glassy... Thanks to being protected by Cape San Blas. But I don't want to get out there and get swamped by larger boats or a heavy chop. What do y'all think?

The other area around Crooked Island, specifically Wild Goose Lagoon, looks a little more sheltered and small skiff friendly. And also looks pretty fishy from Google Earth.

Anybody have any insight for me? Tips, spots to try, etc.? How is the fishing around the start of August? I'll be slinging flies and my girlfriend will probably throwing gear or bait on a spinning rod.

PM me if you don't want to broadcast it over the Internet...

I appreciate the help!

-Alex


----------



## jldriver

Definitely bring it. I was fishing Crooked Island/Wild Goose Lagoon next to a Gheenoe today. That area is perfect for small boats. 

The St. Joe bay is bigger water, but not to be feared on a good day. Stay in the shallow back areas and you won't get swamped. Launch from Presnell's Marina (~$5-10 fee) for easy access to shallow water. Fish the obvious grass flats and maybe the Blacks Island channel for deeper water dwellers. Be cautious though as the whole bottom of the bay is shallow and you can definitely run aground. 

Launch point for Crooked Island is via Research Road on Tyndall AFB. Its the first paved road after leaving Mexico Beach...drive straight until you see the water...yes, it looks like a beach, but that's ramp and you can launch there easily. Fish the grass banks from the ramp to the clear water near the Gulf entrance or run back in the lagoon.

For spinning tackle I'd throw Gulp shrimp on a 1/4 ounce jig head under a Cajun Thunder...~2' of 10-20 lb fluorocarbon.

For flies, bring clousers, coyotes, deceivers,etc. And then maybe some topwater stuff like crease flies. And whatever else you like...you never know what fly they will take...y


----------



## alexjaume

Awesome... Just what I was hoping to hear! 

Appreciate the help!!!


----------



## Micholetti

I'll second Presnell's.. if you saw it without bringing your rig you'd be crying. Might want to take some masks/flippers too for a scallop treasure hunt. Fun times!


----------

